# Other weird colored labs.....



## JerkBait (Feb 24, 2009)

while we are on the topic of weird colored labs, id like to say that black is the best and all other colors are inferior. yellows and chocolates just dont compare.

what do you say nathaniel? waterdogs?


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Feb 24, 2009)

If your Lab ain't black then you got the wrong color.


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## JR (Feb 24, 2009)

Jerkbait, why?  Why are you feeding the trolls....


----------



## browning84 (Feb 24, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> while we are on the topic of weird colored labs, id like to say that black is the best and all other colors are inferior. yellows and chocolates just dont compare.
> 
> what do you say nathaniel? waterdogs?



You just wait till the next time I see you, you had better watch your back son. Everyone knows chocolate is the only way to go.


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 24, 2009)

one of my favorite pics......




"Watch 'em"​


----------



## JR (Feb 24, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> one of my favorite pics......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok fine... I'll play along...


Hey, do I detect a SILVER-hue in that dogs coat???


----------



## browning84 (Feb 24, 2009)

JR said:


> Ok fine... I'll play along...
> 
> 
> Hey, do I detect a SILVER-hue in that dogs coat???


----------



## JR (Feb 24, 2009)

browning84 said:


>



Reckon ol' Jerky is a "closet-silver-supporter"????


----------



## browning84 (Feb 24, 2009)

JR said:


> Reckon ol' Jerky is a "closet-silver-supporter"????



Hmmm its not impossible.


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 24, 2009)

browning84 said:


> Hmmm its not impossible.



im not the one who has openly agreed to buying a silver, way too expensive, surely not worth it, mutt dog


----------



## browning84 (Feb 24, 2009)

So you are saying you think that jessicay will put a GRHRCH, NFC, or NAFC on that mutt, you must have a lot of faith in your friend. Because I said I would only buy one if she could pull one of the three off.


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 24, 2009)

you know i dont believe it will happen. but she has inspired me to start training mastiffs to hunt rabbits and yorkies to hog hunt.


----------



## browning84 (Feb 24, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> you know i dont believe it will happen. but she has inspired me to start training mastiffs to hunt rabbits and yorkies to hog hunt.



I know you got a spair one layin around you need to teach to do something so you might as well.


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 24, 2009)

a spare one lying around.....

 i bet he'd be offended knowing you reffered to him as a "spare"


----------



## browning84 (Feb 24, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> a spare one lying around.....
> 
> i bet he'd be offended knowing you reffered to him as a "spare"



Its better than what you refer  to him as. I think last time you call him a "yard dog".


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 24, 2009)

lets not start in on yard dogs....

youve got some "special" pets as well


----------



## browning84 (Feb 24, 2009)

You better watch out how you type son. We only got 1 tard in the bunch the rest serve a purpose.


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 24, 2009)

browning84 said:


> You better watch out how you type son. We only got 1 tard in the bunch the rest serve a purpose.





its sad i cant figure out just which one is the tard......


i can think of two for sure.


----------



## JR (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a purple-lab-heeler.  Want him to sire any for ya?


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 24, 2009)

JR said:


> I have a purple-lab-heeler.  Want him to sire any for ya?



sure. ill even take him to win the grand. then youll see. 


then you will see.


----------



## browning84 (Feb 24, 2009)

I know good and well you are not talking about Shooter or Stetson. If so, well just remember I know where you live. Just so you know Boss is the tard, now which one were you referring to.


----------



## jessicay (Feb 24, 2009)

look at what you all have gone and done when I was gone.


----------



## JR (Feb 24, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> sure. ill even take him to win the grand. then youll see.
> 
> 
> then you will see.



Ok, but only THEN will I reveal his pedigree....


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 24, 2009)

JR said:


> Ok, but only THEN will I reveal his pedigree....


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 24, 2009)

browning84 said:


> I know good and well you are not talking about Shooter or Stetson. If so, well just remember I know where you live. Just so you know Boss is the tard, now which one were you referring to.



if boss is the boxer then yes he is highly retarded. stetson did fit in as number two. remember i knowed him before he came to you. and he didnt seem much different at your house


----------



## browning84 (Feb 24, 2009)

boss is not the boxer but yes he is a tard at that position he holds at the house. Boss is our Brittany that won't hunt so essential he is equal to “yard dog” status. Ace the boxer and Stetson the bulldog are our house pets so they don’t count in the tard category


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 24, 2009)

browning84 said:


> boss is not the boxer but yes he is a tard at that position he holds at the house. Boss is our Brittany that won't hunt so essential he is equal to “yard dog” status. Ace the boxer and Stetson the bulldog are our house pets so they don’t count in the tard category



i know nothing of the brittany. doesnt even hit my radar when ace attacks from up high and stetson goes for the legs. like the special olympics for dogs.....


----------



## browning84 (Feb 24, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> i know nothing of the brittany. doesnt even hit my radar when ace attacks from up high and stetson goes for the legs. like the special olympics for dogs.....



I can see the article now, they will post your obituary in GON, death to Jerkbait by two dogs name Stetson and Ace. yup it will be sad but when I get home and tell them what you said about them don't blame me when I can't stop them.


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 24, 2009)

browning84 said:


> don't blame me when I can't stop them.



thats the sad thing......

as good as you do with shooter and them two wont listen to nothin.....


----------



## CedarSwampRetrievers (Feb 24, 2009)

We only have two lowly normal colors now, have had chocolates in the past. 
Hickory is in the pic with all the ducks in Arkansas.
Katie is on the black background
Millett is carrying the duck, training shot
Kidd is being trained 
Tess is with the camellia bush behind her


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 24, 2009)

alright folks feel free to bring the fun over here.....


----------



## coachwillow (Feb 24, 2009)

glad the mods are doing their job on closing the other thread....


----------



## browning84 (Feb 24, 2009)

tuffdawg said:


> Lawd help your gonna get your hand popped.



Only if you keep whining


----------



## browning84 (Feb 24, 2009)

they are watching use very close right now


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 24, 2009)

yep. its what they do.




serious question: how come this recessive gene only shows up with these silver breeders? i mean, how come average breeders dont have em poppin up all over the country? thats what throws it out for me. its not a legit argument


----------



## browning84 (Feb 24, 2009)

All the legit breeders don’t have a weimi hiding in the back kennel


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 24, 2009)

browning84 said:


> All the legit breeders don’t have a weimi hiding in the back kennel



and thats that.

case closed.

*mods you can lock this one as well. its ready.


----------



## browning84 (Feb 24, 2009)

they haven't delete enough posts yet to justify shutin er down yet


----------



## secondseason (Feb 24, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> and thats that.
> 
> case closed.
> 
> *mods you can lock this one as well. its ready.



feel the power....you can delete it yourself if you wish.


----------



## browning84 (Feb 24, 2009)

Don't do it jerkbait, its a trap


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 24, 2009)

i dont wish.

i do wish for hope and change. change i can believe in.


----------



## browning84 (Feb 24, 2009)

I heard you voted for change


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 24, 2009)

wouldnt you if the deficit was going to be cut in half over the next four years?


----------



## browning84 (Feb 24, 2009)

well i guess if you put it that way, idiot


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 24, 2009)

hey no name calling. thats grounds for a locked thread!


----------



## browning84 (Feb 24, 2009)

left wing extremest


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2009)

Go easy JerkBait.


----------



## browning84 (Feb 24, 2009)

be nice jerkbait. aren't your from california


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 24, 2009)

"arent your from california?"


are you drunk?


----------



## browning84 (Feb 24, 2009)

no! your posta drink and type


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 24, 2009)

i like threads like this. some folks get real mad after wastin their time readin it.


----------



## browning84 (Feb 24, 2009)

Im not sure why any would waste their time to even post in this thread


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 24, 2009)

me neither. one of my names i called you got deleted. you are lucky my friend. it was a real feelin hurter


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 24, 2009)

i havent read it. didnt plan on it. not interested in partying with such..... maybe hooked on quack, hes ok with me.


----------



## browning84 (Feb 24, 2009)

I really dont understand why this tuff lady keeps coming around


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 24, 2009)

the only thing im irritated about is how we can talk like this, useless pointless talk, but we cant really discuss the real issues at hand.


----------



## browning84 (Feb 24, 2009)

whats that? the fact that you breed "silver labs"


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 24, 2009)

silver labs? never heard of them?

does akc recognize them?


----------



## browning84 (Feb 24, 2009)

tuffdawg said:


> I dont own the first lab.



nobody was talking to you I was talking to jerkbait


----------



## JR (Feb 24, 2009)

tuffdawg said:


> Then you obviously havent read the "lets get the party started" thread in the campfire section. That thread will really get ya P o d for reading all the useless drivel.



Let's please not type around the censor in an effort to get a thread locked.  Thank you.


----------



## browning84 (Feb 24, 2009)

tuffdawg said:


> SO, I was talking to you.


----------



## browning84 (Feb 24, 2009)

JR said:


> Let's please not type around the censor in an effort to get a thread locked.  Thank you.


----------



## JR (Feb 24, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> the only thing im irritated about is how we can talk like this, useless pointless talk, but we cant really discuss the real issues at hand.



It's the minorities feelings.... if THEY get their feelings hurt, the majority gets the wrath...


----------



## JR (Feb 24, 2009)

CedarSwampRetrievers said:


> We only have two lowly normal colors now, have had chocolates in the past.
> Hickory is in the pic with all the ducks in Arkansas.
> Katie is on the black background
> Millett is carrying the duck, training shot
> ...



Beautiful labs.  TRUE labs.  Thanks for the AUTHENTIC post.


----------



## browning84 (Feb 24, 2009)

try typing the word the p stand for and see what happens smart lady


----------



## JR (Feb 24, 2009)

tuffdawg said:


> I wasnt typing around any sensor there smart boy. P o d is no different that TMI, BYOB or any of the others that I have seen you use. You figure out what it stands for.



And if the MODS are 'even-handed', it'll get ya a "X".  Others received them for using acronyms in the recent past around here.  I remember.  I'm sure the MODS will too.


----------



## browning84 (Feb 24, 2009)

I am so mad that wierd color lab's thread got locked now i actually have to get some work done at work tomorrow


----------



## browning84 (Feb 24, 2009)

ya'll just gotta learn to be good boys and girls like me and you wont get in trouble


----------



## JR (Feb 24, 2009)

browning84 said:


> ya'll just gotta learn to be good boys and girls like me and you wont get in trouble



I'm ALWAYS on my best behavior.  Though it seems folks like picking...


----------



## coachwillow (Feb 24, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> serious question: how come this recessive gene only shows up with these silver breeders? i mean, how come average breeders dont have em poppin up all over the country? thats what throws it out for me. its not a legit argument




It does happen.... Hate to say it but most breeders coil them.... Same way with mismarks.. Some even give them away.... Same way they did chocolate a long time ago.


----------



## JR (Feb 24, 2009)

coachwillow said:


> Hate to say it but most breeders coil them....



Probably for the best to cull them... Since they obviously have genetic deficiencies.


----------



## CedarSwampRetrievers (Feb 24, 2009)

You know, wonder why the only thing those FC or AFC's throw are black, some do throw yellow and some chocolate though...their stud fees are really up there...when I bred to an FC AFC that throws all three colors 7 years ago the fee was $1,000 of course he was only a son of 2 Nat'l Champs. You know some of them FC's AFC's fetch $2500 and up a breeding and only throw black, sometimes yellow...go figure.  Same thing goes for all the CH and MH I know all only throw black, yellow, chocolate or combo there of. 

Sorry guys I can't put the smileys I want to in just the basics 

Yes, I'm bored...sucks not being able to go to sleep after 2 hours of trying to go to sleep.


----------



## JR (Feb 24, 2009)

CedarSwampRetrievers said:


> You know, wonder why the only thing those FC or AFC's throw are black, some do throw yellow and some chocolate though...their stud fees are really up there...when I bred to an FC AFC that throws all three colors 7 years ago the fee was $1,000 of course he was only a son of 2 Nat'l Champs. You know some of them FC's AFC's fetch $2500 and up a breeding and only throw black, sometimes yellow...go figure.  Same thing goes for all the CH and MH I know all only throw black, yellow, chocolate or combo there of.
> 
> Sorry guys I can't put the smileys I want to in just the basics
> 
> Yes, I'm bored...sucks not being able to go to sleep after 2 hours of trying to go to sleep.



That's ok.  We appreciate your wealth of knowledge on the topic.  Regardless of other threads, we WELCOME it here.


----------



## CedarSwampRetrievers (Feb 24, 2009)

Actually saw a mismarked puppy at a couple of hunt tests this fall. She had a big black spot on one shoulder and down one leg. She won't be used for breeding though. I know of several more as well. 

Alison


----------



## CedarSwampRetrievers (Feb 24, 2009)

Jerkbait, I tried to photoshop your boy as a joke to give him that sheen, but I couldn't make him look bad. I got it where you could see more of his expression, but he still looked black. Sorry


----------



## JR (Feb 24, 2009)

CedarSwampRetrievers said:


> Jerkbait, I tried to photoshop your boy to give him that sheen, but I couldn't make him look bad. I got it where you could see more of his expression, but he still looked black. Sorry


----------



## 91xjgawes (Feb 24, 2009)

mine has bad gas...

all the time


----------



## JR (Feb 25, 2009)

91xjgawes said:


> mine has bad gas...
> 
> all the time



Again, that's ok.  They are welcomed here.   Wait, it's not a silver is it?  That'll get us locked down.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Feb 25, 2009)

JR said:


> Again, that's ok.  They are welcomed here.   Wait, it's not a silver is it?  That'll get us locked down.



no but he may carry the gene


----------



## Psychohillbilly (Feb 25, 2009)

*free!*

Free the lab!.....Free the lab!


----------



## JR (Feb 25, 2009)

91xjgawes said:


> no but he may carry the gene



   SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.  Quiet about that...


----------



## 91xjgawes (Feb 25, 2009)

JR said:


> SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.  Quiet about that...



come to think about it...his granddaddy did have a bob tail.


----------



## JR (Feb 25, 2009)

91xjgawes said:


> come to think about it...his granddaddy did have a bob tail.



Oh man...  You done gone and done it NOW!!!  Katibar the door, and batton down the hatches, I sense a storm brewing!!!


----------



## Psychohillbilly (Feb 25, 2009)

back yard breeder


----------



## CedarSwampRetrievers (Feb 25, 2009)

Psych...how's your pup? I know it isn't a lab, but maybe it isn't too off topic?


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 25, 2009)

CedarSwampRetrievers said:


> Jerkbait, I tried to photoshop your boy as a joke to give him that sheen, but I couldn't make him look bad. I got it where you could see more of his expression, but he still looked black. Sorry



its a she.


----------



## Psychohillbilly (Feb 25, 2009)

Sawby is fine and Dixie is a handful


----------



## browning84 (Feb 25, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> its a she.



I bet your "yard dog" Buck is the secret silver stub that jessicay is talking about, she wants to keep it under wraps


----------



## CedarSwampRetrievers (Feb 25, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> its a she.


She's beautiful.


----------



## hogdawg (Feb 25, 2009)

Alright, who done it?  I get on here to educate Turtlebug about weimadors, and find out that the most informative thread on here has been deleted

Jerkbait and browning84, We would all appreciate it if you would take your pillow talk to pm's next time.  We're trying to discuss other wierd colored labs here....  or are we?


----------



## browning84 (Feb 25, 2009)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=299359

its still there its just locked


----------



## hogdawg (Feb 25, 2009)

browning84 said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=299359
> 
> its still there its just locked



either way, i'm gonna be bored today.  so, who was the culprit?  or was it a group effort?  looks like they deleted all the good stuff.


----------



## browning84 (Feb 25, 2009)

hogdawg said:


> either way, i'm gonna be bored today.  so, who was the culprit?  or was it a group effort?  looks like they deleted all the good stuff.



couldn't have been me


----------



## JD (Feb 25, 2009)

I sure hope it wasn't me....I still have alot of German Coconut Chocolates to sell....


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 25, 2009)

> Alright, who done it? I get on here to educate Turtlebug about weimadors



I wish you would quit blaming us (the weimaraner folks).

If they are anything, they are labaraners. or labaren'tthey.


----------



## jessicay (Feb 25, 2009)

What boys they close the other thread and you have to come over here and talk about me.

You know you would think that at least I would have your respect and that I openly defend my dogs there are people on THIS forum that have silver labs and breed them. But you will never know that they will just keep letting you all bash them.

But I guess you want me to be just like you "a good Ol' boy" hmm that has a black lab or two and feeds black and gold well it just doesn't work that way.

So I guess you will have to continue to bash me cause I will not back down!!


----------



## jessicay (Feb 25, 2009)

It as been a while I called someone out cause they were talking bad about silver labs. I want say who but he knows who he is and he told me that he had the right to his opinion and he would keep telling people about silver labs. I respected that and left it alone.

You all should respect that I have silver labs and I will keep telling people about them and how wonderful they are!!


----------



## browning84 (Feb 25, 2009)

jessicay said:


> What boys they close the other thread and you have to come over here and talk about me.
> 
> You know you would think that at least I would have your respect and that I openly defend my dogs there are people on THIS forum that have silver labs and breed them. But you will never know that they will just keep letting you all bash them.
> 
> ...



We don’t want you to be a good ole boy, but what we do want is for you to leave your liberal left coast views of breeding and come over to the good side. Just face it you are breeding designer dogs and that’s all they are, just the labradoodle. They are nothing but trouble. All the kennel clubs accept 3 colors, simple as that. So you should really stop calling these mutts Labs because they are the furthest from it. They are also far from a weimi, but they are a good representation of both and if bred what they will produce is what you have.


----------



## browning84 (Feb 25, 2009)

jessicay said:


> It as been a while I called someone out cause they were talking bad about silver labs. I want say who but he knows who he is and he told me that he had the right to his opinion and he would keep telling people about silver labs. I respected that and left it alone.
> 
> You all should respect that I have silver labs and I will keep telling people about them and how wonderful they are!!



They are not labs


----------



## JR (Feb 25, 2009)

jessicay said:


> You know you would think that at least I would have your respect....



No offense intended here, but respect is not granted or given... It's EARNED!  And when you're so secretive about your dogs pedigree and are choosing a taboo-course of breeding, and not addressing questions posed to you, how in the world do you expect to EARN respect that way????  

So please, please don't get our thread locked down.  There around THOUSANDS of other threads you can go look for "respect".


----------



## secondseason (Feb 25, 2009)

hogdawg said:


> Alright, who done it?  I get on here to educate Turtlebug about weimadors, and find out that the most informative thread on here has been deleted
> 
> Jerkbait and browning84, We would all appreciate it if you would take your pillow talk to pm's next time.  We're trying to discuss other wierd colored labs here....  or are we?




It hasn't been deleted, it has been locked.  You can gather all the information you want you just can't post in that thread anymore.


----------



## jessicay (Feb 25, 2009)

JR said:


> No offense intended here, but respect is not granted or given... It's EARNED!  And when you're so secretive about your dogs pedigree and are choosing a taboo-course of breeding, and not addressing questions posed to you, how in the world do you expect to EARN respect that way????
> 
> So please, please don't get our thread locked down.  There around THOUSANDS of other threads you can go look for "respect".



What question did I not answer, and the people who know how to work the internet found me and a couple of the lines I carry so it is not a big secret. The lines I will not let you know are the improvement lines and they are not on the internet. But they have nothing to do with silvers.

And see that whole point I was trying to make it went way over your head.


----------



## JR (Feb 25, 2009)

jessicay said:


> And see that whole point I was trying to make it went way over your head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't believe I missed your point at all... As you posted, you feel slighted or something that you're not being "respected" for "standing up" for yourself and your actions....  And all I'm saying is it isn't your God-given right to automatically get respect when YOU deem it worthy.  You can cry and complain all you want that folks are picking on you, or not respecting you, but folks can and WILL give respect where they deem it.  And obviously some feel it hasn't been earned yet.  Big whoop.  It happens everyday throughout the world.  

Again, there is nothing here within this thread that can benefit your "tactics", so please, don't get it locked down.

Thanks.


----------



## browning84 (Feb 25, 2009)

jessicay said:


> What question did I not answer, and the people who know how to work the internet found me and a couple of the lines I carry so it is not a big secret. The lines I will not let you know are the improvement lines and they are not on the internet. But they have nothing to do with silvers.
> 
> And see that whole point I was trying to make it went way over your head.



Here ya go for some questions.

How do you test for the recessive/infamous silver gene or do you just look for the dogs with docked tails?

Who offers the test? 

How far back can you trace your “silver lines”?

What is the registered name of the first recorded silver lab that you know of, who owned the breeding pair and where were/are they from? This may be hard to trace down because the AKC doesn’t allow the silver color you have to lie and call it chocolate.


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 25, 2009)

browning84 said:


> Here ya go for some questions.
> 
> How do you test for the recessive/infamous silver gene or do you just look for the dogs with docked tails?
> 
> ...



come on man, thats too hard! you are not playing fair.


----------



## JR (Feb 25, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> come on man, thats too hard! you are not playing fair.


----------



## coachwillow (Feb 25, 2009)

Its people like you guys that make breeders rebellious and continue their same breeding practices because you all are to stubborn to  help... All you want to do is bash people.. Treat people the way you want to be treated and it will pay off in the end. Instead of one of those that people don't want to be around because you are so negative....


----------



## browning84 (Feb 25, 2009)

coachwillow said:


> Its people like you guys that make breeders rebellious and continue their same breeding practices because you all are to stubborn to  help... All you want to do is bash people.. Treat people the way you want to be treated and it will pay off in the end. Instead of one of those that people don't want to be around because you are so negative....



Yes I am negative, you are very correct in making that statement. I am questioning someone’s ethics in their breeding program. And yes if you are wondering I do see it as un-ethical to breed for color. Do you not? If a silver breeder has nothing to hide then why are they hiding it. It, being valuable information such as pedigrees and heath clearances. These breeders are flat out lying to the public about these dogs and their so called DNA proof of being actual labs. It all bull and you know it. Don’t come in here and support someone just to get a rise out of those that disagree, if that’s what you are here doing then go hang out in the corner with tuffdawg where she was run off to for make crap comments such as yours, and watch from the sidelines.


----------



## JR (Feb 25, 2009)

coachwillow said:


> Its people like you guys that make breeders rebellious and continue their same breeding practices because you all are to stubborn to  help...



People like me???  You want ME to throw my ethics aside to HELP them???  So the masses are suppose to agree with, coddle, and nurish those who choose to be different/unethical/rebellious???

Sorry, I have too much of a spine... I'm not liberal enough... I have ethics!!!!  

I'll keep my stance and opinion on this topic, TYVM.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Feb 25, 2009)

Labs come in THREE COLORS and silver ain't one of those three.

Ask yourself this question, by breeding these dogs am I doing something that is advancing the Lab breed?  Of course you will answer yes but in my mind NO.  You are polluting the Lab breed if you are breeding these dogs.  Only established hunting lines and show dogs (Fitting the AKC STANDARD!) should be bred but not mutt designer dogs being passed off as something they are not.


----------



## tuffdawg (Feb 25, 2009)

browning84 said:


> Yes I am negative, you are very correct in making that statement. I am questioning someone’s ethics in their breeding program. And yes if you are wondering I do see it as un-ethical to breed for color. Do you not? If a silver breeder has nothing to hide then why are they hiding it. It, being valuable information such as pedigrees and heath clearances. These breeders are flat out lying to the public about these dogs and their so called DNA proof of being actual labs. It all bull and you know it. Don’t come in here and support someone just to get a rise out of those that disagree, if that’s what you are here doing then go hang out in the corner with tuffdawg where she was run off to for make crap comments such as yours, and watch from the sidelines.



I wasnt run off there big boy. I just chose not to argue with arrogant one tracked mindsets such as yourself. 

Do I condone breeding for color? No I sure dont. 

Do I feel that you should be proud of dogs that you breed, and offer pedigrees for the public to see? Yes I do. 

Do I feel that you should constantly beat around the bush to sugar coat an answer to a question? NO I dont. 

Do i feel that un warranted attacks on a person will prove a good point? No I dont. The whole purpose of my post were to defend a person that was getting bashed in the face by a bunch of arrogant know it alls. 

I do not claim to know everything..... I do not claim to be an expert.

Your views of me mean absolutely nothing. I however, will not allow YOU to run me off with your crap as you have other reputable members in the past. 

Have a great day!


----------



## JR (Feb 25, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Labs come in THREE COLORS and silver ain't one of those three.
> 
> Ask yourself this question, by breeding these dogs am I doing something that is advancing the Lab breed?  Of course you will answer yes but in my mind NO.  You are polluting the Lab breed if you are breeding these dogs.  Only established hunting lines and show dogs should be bred but not mutt designer dogs being passed off as something they are not.



Yep!

But we're getting a little off-topic here folks....  I know, I know... I'm guilty too!


Anywho.... Jerkbait, where did the silver-line get bred into your lab???


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 25, 2009)

*sooo sad*



coachwillow said:


> Its people like you guys that make breeders rebellious and continue their same breeding practices because you all are to stubborn to  help... All you want to do is bash people.. Treat people the way you want to be treated and it will pay off in the end. Instead of one of those that people don't want to be around because you are so negative....



someone already has your avatar. real original....





these comments have been brought on silver breeders by themselves. doing what they do puts them right in the line of fire. if they cant handle it they need to pack up and go. take your fuzzy feelins and go somewhere else. the future of pure labs would appreciate it.


----------



## JR (Feb 25, 2009)

tuffdawg said:


> Do I condone breeding for color? No I sure dont.
> 
> Do I feel that you should be proud of dogs that you breed, and offer pedigrees for the public to see? Yes I do.
> 
> ...



So, your 3 responses are aligned with the majority of the board that questions the "silver" labs.  And the ethics, integrity, and secrecy that are in question about a certain breeder.

YET, since this person was getting "bashed" (assuming by "bashed" you meant, being questioned, others having differing opinions, some wanting to debate, others seeking REAL proof), you put aside how you REALLY feel (again, see your red responses) to "defend" the person, even though you don't agree with their tactics?

Why?   (And by asking this question, I am by NO MEANS "bashing" or "attacking" you.)


----------



## browning84 (Feb 25, 2009)

tuffdawg said:


> I wasnt run off there big boy. I just chose not to argue with arrogant one tracked mindsets such as yourself.
> 
> Do I condone breeding for color? No I sure dont.
> 
> ...



So you know she is wrong for what she is doing and yet you hold her hand and say it will be alright they are just a bunch of bullys anyway, and you tell her to keep up the good work. Good ethics tuffdawg real good.  Have a spine.


----------



## tuffdawg (Feb 25, 2009)

JR said:


> So, your 3 responses are aligned with the majority of the board that questions the "silver" labs.  And the ethics, integrity, and secrecy that are in question about a certain breeder.
> 
> YET, since this person was getting "bashed" (assuming by "bashed" you meant, being questioned, others having differing opinions, some wanting to debate, others seeking REAL proof), you put aside how you REALLY feel (again, see your red responses) to "defend" the person, even though you don't agree with their tactics?
> 
> Why?


Well when you are a friend to someone, there are times when you will stand beside them no matter what. 

There have been rude remarks made to her for months on here. 

I dont have labs, nor ever intend on having labs. I just couldnt comprehend as to "WHY" everyone was so hard on her.

However, instead of folks trying to educate others here... there was so much bashing going on that you couldnt see the objective for all of the smoke. 

Now that I know more facts about the situation, do I agree about silver labs? I am not at liberty to say because I could care less about breeding labs, nor understanding what the fuss is all about. 

Would I ever breed my particular breed JUST for color? No I would not. Of course, I have so many color combos for my breed to chose from, they are all about already covered.


----------



## tuffdawg (Feb 25, 2009)

browning84 said:


> So you know she is wrong for what she is doing and yet you hold her hand and say it will be alright they are just a bunch of bullys anyway, and you tell her to keep up the good work. Good ethics tuffdawg real good.  Have a spine.



being a friend to someone has absolutely nothing to do with condoning what they do. I am sure you have friends that dont do things that you necessarily like, but I am sure you are still there if they need you.


----------



## browning84 (Feb 25, 2009)

tuffdawg said:


> being a friend to someone has absolutely nothing to do with condoning what they do. I am sure you have friends that dont do things that you necessarily like, but I am sure you are still there if they need you.



It they were doing something I didn’t condone and they were mad about it yea, I sure would have a beer with them while they blew off some steam and when they got done fussing about it would still to their face tell them they are wrong and un-ethical. But normally I don’t associate myself with people that don’t have good values and ethics, so most likely I would not be put in a situation where I would have to defend a friend even when I don’t agree with them.


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 25, 2009)

tuffdawg said:


> There have been rude remarks made to her for months on here.



well thats terrible....

simple solutions:

never log in again

stop breeding mutt dogs

OR

deal with it.


----------



## tuffdawg (Feb 25, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> well thats terrible....
> 
> simple solutions:
> 
> ...


 But I dont breed mutt dogs. 

And you all still dont understand..... I have learned A LOT from that thread. A whole lot more than I knew before I made that first long drawn out defensive post....... thats for sure.


----------



## JR (Feb 25, 2009)

tuffdawg said:


> There have been rude remarks made to her for months on here.
> 
> I dont have labs, nor ever intend on having labs. I just couldnt comprehend as to "WHY" everyone was so hard on her.
> 
> However, instead of folks trying to educate others here... there was so much bashing going on that you couldnt see the objective for all of the smoke.



Well, I never saw "rude" remarks made directly to her and her character in the thread we are all referencing, so I can't address any other remarks...

Just like you with your breed of dogs, there are some folks that are VERY compassionate about labs, and the PURENESS of them.  The questions that are/were REPEATED time and again to your friend, were simple and straight-forward, though there was NEVER a straight-forward answer given.  And without precise, straight-forward answers, how is she suppose to "educate" others?  I saw posts time and time again, asking direct questions, that were answered with vaguness and 'smoke-and-mirrors'.  

So, while you deem it as "bashing", others may call it a debate, and even more some may reference it as simply a "Question and Answer" thread... But to sit there and honestly admit that she was so innocent would be nieve.  She's had opportunity after opportunity to address concerns and questions, and chooses to stay mute.  That's at her own discretion, but along with that will arise further questions in further regard to ethics, integrity, and over-all breeding tactics.


----------



## tuffdawg (Feb 25, 2009)

JR said:


> Well, I never saw "rude" remarks made directly to her and her character in the thread we are all referencing, so I can't address any other remarks...
> 
> Just like you with your breed of dogs, there are some folks that are VERY compassionate about labs, and the PURENESS of them.  The questions that are/were REPEATED time and again to your friend, were simple and straight-forward, though were was NEVER a straight-forward answer given.  And without precise, straight-forward answers, how is she suppose to "educate" others?  I saw posts time and time again, asking direct questions, that were answered with vaguness and 'smoke-and-mirrors'.
> 
> So, while you deem it as "bashing", others may call it a debate, and even more some may reference it as simply a "Question and Answer" thread... But to sit there and honestly admit that she was so innocent would be nieve.  She's had opportunity after opportunity to address concerns and questions, and chooses to stay mute.  That's at her own discretion, but along with that will arise further questions in further regard to ethics, integrity, and over-all breeding tactics.



I cant control how she answers or doesnt answer a question. I never not one time said that she was innocent. 

Ethics......... are just those. Ethics. Are mine and hers the same? well apparently not. Did I jump the gun and open my mouth before I knew all the facts? Yep I sure did. 

Does that mean that you should "agressively debate" with some one? If you have helpful intentions, then maybe..... I wouldnt run someone in the dirt because they didnt share my views.


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 25, 2009)

tuffdawg said:


> But I dont breed mutt dogs.
> 
> And you all still dont understand..... I have learned A LOT from that thread. A whole lot more than I knew before I made that first long drawn out defensive post....... thats for sure.



im not talkin about you. youre whining about people hasslin her and so i gave some simple yet effective solutions to stop the inconveniences that come with breeding such animals.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Feb 25, 2009)

tuffdawg said:


> Now that I know more facts about the situation, do I agree about silver labs? I am not at liberty to say because I could care less about breeding labs, nor understanding what the fuss is all about.
> 
> Would I ever breed my particular breed JUST for color? No I would not. Of course, I have so many color combos for my breed to chose from, they are all about already covered.



YOU SHOULD UNDERSTAND WHAT ALL OF THE FUSS IS ABOUT!!!!

What if somebody took your favorite breed of dog and tried to pass off an exotic color as that breed even though it doesn't meet the standard?  I'm sure you would understand the fuss then.


----------



## tuffdawg (Feb 25, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> YOU SHOULD UNDERSTAND WHAT ALL OF THE FUSS IS ABOUT!!!!
> 
> What if somebody took your favorite breed of dog and tried to pass off an exotic color as that breed even though it doesn't meet the standard?  I'm sure you would understand the fuss then.



 I didnt know what the big deal about "silvers" were until then! I had NO IDEA that the lab community was that upset over it! Forgive me for not knowing about a breed of dog that i have no interest in. 

And yes I would be upset if my breed of dog was involved in such a scandalous affair. Would I want the lines I bred to be intermingled with such? I really dont think so.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Feb 25, 2009)

tuffdawg said:


> I didnt know what the big deal about "silvers" were until then! I had NO IDEA that the lab community was that upset over it! Forgive me for not knowing about a breed of dog that i have no interest in.
> 
> And yes I would be upset if my breed of dog was involved in such a scandalous affair. Would I want the lines I bred to be intermingled with such? I really dont think so.



Well it looks like we are on the same side of the debate then.

Your friend that you defend should expect to take the heat from us Lab owners.  I've got a good one......in black.


----------



## tuffdawg (Feb 25, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Well it looks like we are on the same side of the debate then.
> 
> Your friend that you defend should expect to take the heat from us Lab owners.  I've got a good one......in black.






Best lab I ever knew, was named Harp, and she was a yellow.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Feb 25, 2009)

tuffdawg said:


> Best lab I ever knew, was named Harp, and she was a yellow.



Probably the next one I get will be a yellow.  I want one from hunting stock with the English Lab looks.  Big blocky head and thick body.

If Chase870 would breed his fat girlfriend...............


----------



## tuffdawg (Feb 25, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Probably the next one I get will be a yellow.  I want one from hunting stock with the English Lab looks.  Big blocky head and thick body.
> 
> If Chase870 would breed his fat girlfriend...............



 That is one fat girl. She seems to be a good one though.


----------



## JR (Feb 25, 2009)

tuffdawg said:


> I cant control how she answers or doesnt answer a question. I never not one time said that she was innocent.
> 
> Ethics......... are just those. Ethics. Are mine and hers the same? well apparently not. Did I jump the gun and open my mouth before I knew all the facts? Yep I sure did.
> 
> Does that mean that you should "agressively debate" with some one? If you have helpful intentions, then maybe..... I wouldnt run someone in the dirt because they didnt share my views.



You chose that defending your friend, and debating on her behalf and HER ethics was far more important than anything else (including your OWN ethics)... At least at that time.   You were just as "aggressive" as most others...  Again, this and the other thread, has NOTHING to do with continually staying on someone, as much as just seeking EXACT and TRUTHFUL answers.  

This thread was nothing more than a satire....  Until you and she came over here LOOKING to start something or stir it up or whatever.  Fine.  You got it.  We're stirred up now, and have the attention focused back on both of you!!!  Obviously THIS is what you wanted, or NEITHER of you would have clicked this thread, or felt the need to respond....  

So, in viewing your last two responses, which is it:

You going to continue "defending" your friend "no matter what"?:



			
				tuffdawg said:
			
		

> Well when you are a friend to someone, there are times when you will stand beside them no matter what.



Or, NOW that you know more about how everyone feels and the preceptions being made and what is truly at the root of folks questions and concerns, are you going to just let it lay, and allow folks to continue to express their concerns and ask questions? 



			
				tuffdawg said:
			
		

> I never not one time said that she was innocent.
> 
> Ethics......... are just those. Ethics. Are mine and hers the same? well apparently not. Did I jump the gun and open my mouth before I knew all the facts? Yep I sure did.


----------



## tuffdawg (Feb 25, 2009)

JR said:


> You chose that defending your friend, and debating on her behalf and HER ethics was far more important than anything else (including your OWN ethics)... At least at that time.   You were just as "aggressive" as most others...  Again, this and the other thread, has NOTHING to do with continually staying on someone, as much as just seeking EXACT and TRUTHFUL answers.
> 
> This thread was nothing more than a satire....  Until you and she came over here LOOKING to start something or stir it up or whatever.  Fine.  You got it.  We're stirred up now, and have the attention focused back and both of you!!!  Obviously THIS is what you wanted, or NEITHER of you would have clicked this thread, or felt the need to respond....
> 
> ...


Get over yourself. I didnt come into this thread to stir up anything. She came over here under her own intent. Again, I have no control over that. 

Am I going to continue to defend her? If she produces another issue that I know more facts about, then maybe so. 

Did I jump the gun and open mymouth before I knew all the facts that needed to be known? Yes I did. I am openly admitting that I was an idiot. 

Again, get over yourself.


----------



## browning84 (Feb 25, 2009)

Get over yourself is a typical female response when angry that someone is questioning them, when its actually better for that person to close their mouth, and not say anything at all if they don’t actually have an answer to the question.


----------



## JR (Feb 25, 2009)

Just a general observation....  That you seem to care more about attention, and where to get it, then allegiance to a friend.  

But I'm sure we all appreciate your 180-degree change of heart (and abandoning your friend's side) you've had in reference to this topic/debate.


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 25, 2009)

browning84 said:


> Get over yourself is a typical female response when angry that someone is questioning them, when its actually better for that person to close their mouth, and not say anything at all if they don’t actually have an answer to the question.



ok lets not bring sexist comments here.

this is still my thread


----------



## tuffdawg (Feb 25, 2009)

browning84 said:


> Get over yourself is a typical female response when angry that someone is questioning them, when its actually better for that person to close their mouth, and not say anything at all if they don’t actually have an answer to the question.



I did answer the question. whether or not you are intelligent enough to comprehend it remains to be seen. 



JR said:


> Just a general observation....  That you seem to care more about attention, and where to get it, then allegiance to a friend.
> 
> But I'm sure we all appreciate your 180-degree change of heart you've had in reference to this topic.



I did not have a change of heart.. I simply admitted that I opened my mouth before I should have. I care not about the attention I might get from any of you, and thats a fact. 

Allegiance to a friend doesnt mean that we cant agree to disagree. Something that many of you can not fathom. Instead, you thrive on continuously bashing folks and running a topic into the ground.

Causing someone that actually wants to learn something... or someone that makes a mistake unable to seek the answers that they truly need. You folks have no intent on helping anyone understand anything. You are all too busy standing on that hill top thumping your chest.


----------



## JR (Feb 25, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> ok lets not bring sexist comments here.
> 
> this is still my thread



Right! Now, where were we, before we were interrupted????

Oh yea, which generation of your labs linage had the "silver" introduced?


----------



## JR (Feb 25, 2009)

tuffdawg said:


> Allegiance to a friend doesnt mean that we cant agree to disagree. Something that many of you can not fathom. Instead, you thrive on continuously bashing folks and running a topic into the ground.
> 
> Causing someone that actually wants to learn something... or someone that makes a mistake unable to seek the answers that they truly need. You folks have no intent on helping anyone understand anything. You are all too busy standing on that hill top thumping your chest.



The majority of us WANT to learn something... We want to learn ALL the details about the "silvers"... Though we are given NO answers!  We TRULY need these answers!

Answer me this, how is asking questions equal to "bashing"?   Also, how is making a satire thread "running a topic into the ground"?


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 25, 2009)

JR said:


> Right! Now, where were we, before we were interrupted????
> 
> Oh yea, which generation of your labs linage had the "silver" introduced?




when one of jessicas male dogs came and had his way with mine.....


----------



## tuffdawg (Feb 25, 2009)

JR said:


> The majority of us WANT to learn something... We want to learn ALL the details about the "silvers"... Though we are given NO answers!  We TRULY need these answers!
> 
> Answer me this, how is asking questions equal to "bashing"?   Also, how is making a satire thread "running a topic into the ground"?



Your pretty good at what you do. I dont think I have ever met another man that can be as manipulating as a woman. Good for you!!


----------



## JR (Feb 25, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> when one of jessicas male dogs came and had his way with mine.....



Oh man!!!  It'll be years or even DECADES before you find out anything about that dogs pedigree!!!       (Ya know, top secret breeding and tactics and such)....  

I'm sorry to hear that you can't get legitimate papers on the dog.


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 25, 2009)

im a pretty good manipplelater myself


----------



## tuffdawg (Feb 25, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> im a pretty good manipplelater myself



 No reply to that one.


----------



## JR (Feb 25, 2009)

tuffdawg said:


> Your pretty good at what you do. I dont think I have ever met another man that can be as manipulating as a woman. Good for you!!



Thanks I think!   

Though not sure what I typed "manipulated" anything....  

Oh, and did I overlook your answers to my two questions?  Or are you now going to reply, personally attacking my intelligence and ability to comprehend (as you did with browning84)?


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Feb 25, 2009)

JR said:


> Thanks I think!



Aw Junk.  She done got in your head.


----------



## JR (Feb 25, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Aw Junk.  She done got in your head.



Ummmm, ahhhh, wel...well, take a look at the rest of the post.

And has nothing to do with getting in my head.  Heck, I'm always up for a good debate!  My blood pressure hasn't risen, and I've posted every post with smile...  Nothing I've posted has been with ANY 'ill-intent', I can assure you!  Just asking questions, and stating preceptions.


----------



## tuffdawg (Feb 25, 2009)

JR said:


> Answer me this, how is asking questions equal to "bashing"? It can progress into that quite easily.  Also, how is making a satire thread "running a topic into the ground"?I was talking about the pages and pages and pages of self repitition going thru the other thread.



 You have fun. You are no different at what you do than the people you target for debate.


----------



## tuffdawg (Feb 25, 2009)

JR said:


> Ummmm, ahhhh, wel...well, take a look at the rest of the post.
> 
> And has nothing to do with getting in my head.  Heck, I'm always up for a good debate!  My blood pressure hasn't risen, and I've posted every post with smile...  Nothing I've posted has been with ANY 'ill-intent', I can assure you!  Just asking questions, and stating preceptions.



Awwwww gee thanks.


----------



## JR (Feb 25, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Aw Junk.  She done got in your head.



Besides, too many "protected ones" around here...  You go to asking too many questions, you'll get the ol' "Nasty-Gram" from the higher ups...  Hence why I make sure I have disclaimers in nearly all my posts.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Feb 25, 2009)

JR said:


> Besides, too many "protected ones" around here...  You go to asking too many questions, you'll get the ol' "Nasty-Gram" from the higher ups...  Hence why I make sure I have disclaimers in nearly all my posts.



I've received some nasty grams from the bouncers before.  I ain't one of the "Golden" children around here.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Feb 25, 2009)

ok folks. Obviously kindergarten let out early. Enough of the name calling and complaining about a darn dog color. This one will be locked down too.
Don't start another one on the subject since you obviously can't be civil to each other.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Feb 25, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> while we are on the topic of weird colored labs, id like to say that black is the best and all other colors are inferior. yellows and chocolates just dont compare.
> 
> what do you say nathaniel? waterdogs?



You know what they say, "Once you go black, you never go back."


----------

